
Apple plans to embed ads in operating system - newacc
http://business.rediff.com/report/2009/oct/26/tech-apple-plans-to-embed-ads-in-operating-system.htm
======
benofsky
This would make sense to me if it was Microsoft, I could absolutely see
Windows 8 "Netbook Edition" (Maybe Windows 9 or 10 when there's more
ubiquitous internet) to be given away for free and supported by advertising.
However this is so "not apple", that it makes very little sense.

Also important to point out that the title is quite misleading, filing a
patent is not equal to "plans".

Edit: formatting + grammar.

------
mcormier
Wake up people. Did you forget about the Apple TV? This is exactly the kind of
thing that could open the flood gates in that area. It doesn't make sense for
your personal computer, or your iPod Touch but it makes a lot of sense for a
TV appliance.

~~~
pxlpshr
How is that any different than what's being done today? Cable boxes?

------
pxlpshr
I don't know much about the patent process in regard to "strategy" but maybe
this is just to throw a wrench in Google's plan for an OS?

~~~
towndrunk
I had exactly the same thought. Google just might have to buy a license from
Apple.

~~~
serhei
That would be patent trolling on the part of Apple. Patent trolling is a
serious absurdity in how the patent system is used. If you think about it, why
should _Apple_ have the right to demand money from Google because they
predicted that Google is going to rely on advertising in it's OS? Why not
Techcrunch, or an analyst off Wall Street, or some guy in Florida with an
orange grove? The answer is because Apple hired a lawyer to write a piece of
paper saying that they own the idea of including advertisements in an
operating system, and all these random other people didn't.

Ads in an operating system would be an unimaginable low for Apple. So would
patent trolling Google. I don't think either of these will happen. I think
it's because patent law fosters habits in companies that most individual
people have outgrown. It's where you don't believe that anyone will protect
your stuff so you grab everything you can reach, irregardless of whether it is
useful to you or not, make a big pile, and sit on it. If someone tries to come
up to you and have a reasonable conversation, you scream "MINE! MINE!" and hug
your pile closer to yourself. (If you're a patent troll, you also try to yank
the guy's wallet out of their jeans.)

It's not much of a theory, but it's the only way I can explain how most
technology corporations - Apple included - seem to preemptively patent
everything, all the time, without actually planning to make use of their
inventions.

------
vaporstun
Just because they patented something does not mean they plan to use it.

The title here is extremely biased.

~~~
citizenparker
Do you honestly think this is some kind of defensive patent?

Short of a press release that states "Yes, we are doing this" I'm not sure how
it gets clearer. That's just me though, can you describe the scenario you are
imagining?

~~~
vaporstun
I am not going to opine on the specific reasoning behind Apple's patenting
this because only they truly know until a product is released, but if I were
in the business of creating operating systems and I came up with a concept
that could apply to an OS that was patentable, I'd surely do so, regardless of
whether or not I planned on using it. It could be defensive, it could be an
attempt to capitalize on a system by a competitor, or a pre-emptive move to
stop competitors from doing this. They may use it in a specific niche product
or they may end up using it, but there is rarely a direct correlation between
a patent and a plan as the OP seems to claim with his title. The legal
profession, especially relating to patents and the interrelation of companies
is a huge chess game, one that I don't claim to be an expert on.

The title is misleading and makes it sound as though the next version of Mac
OS X will be loaded with ads.

This simply is not the case.

------
chanux
Message: Even Jobs can come up with ideas that suck.

And the link to the patent:
<http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2009/0265214.html>

~~~
nkassis
I hope they enforce strongly and never let anyone else do this ever.

~~~
chanux
Positive thinking!

------
gry
Or perhaps they plan on something else and ads are a natural extension. The
patent is a device to prevent others from placing ads on the OS. This is my
private hope anyway.

------
scotty79
Watching windows logo while your computer boots up is kind of waste. You
already bought up this windows thingie and won't be buying another one for a
couple of years, so why not present you with Big Star logo or Mc Donalds or
something else.

Pausing your boot up process to show you the commercial is completely
different (complete no no) thing.

Actually having apple logo on lid of your laptop is also a waste for the same
reasons. Jobs should strike a deal and put Mc Donalds logo there.

------
RyanMcGreal
In case we needed more evidence that the current patent law is absurd.

